

Amazon.com just closed my seller account. No warning, no details. - wizoftechusa
http://thetechnologyavenue.blogspot.com/2012/11/amazoncom-just-closed-my-seller-account.html

======
lifeguard
email jeff@amazon.com is fastest way I know to get a response

